# Taller con Fuente de PC



## superdog13 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bueno, recurro a esto porque busqué en el tema Muestranos tu mesa o espacio de trabajo pero no encontré las fotos que buscaba

Recuerdo que hace unos días, tal vez hace un par de semanas, vi unas fotos de un taller de alguien del foro donde mostraba cómo había implementado una especie de fuente que tenía valores fijos de +- 12V, +-5V y +- 3.3V que los había sacado de una fuente de PC y tenía varios conectores o borneras para cada uno de los voltajes

Mostraba en las fotos el detalle de cómo había hecho todo eso y quisiera ver las fotos para darme una idea de cómo hacer uno parecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2015)

¿ Será este tema ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 20, 2015)

O... este Fuente fija y variable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

Creo que fué Hellmut1956 por algún lado . . .


----------



## superdog13 (Jul 20, 2015)

Primero que todo muchas gracias por las respuestas

No es ninguno de los dos
Recuerdo que el compañero lo que había hecho era tomar las salidas de la fuente y ponerlas en una "pared" donde colocó varias borneras en paralelo por cada voltaje y así tener diferentes salidas por cada voltaje
Era parte del lugar donde trabajaba e incluía una foto de la parte trasera del lugar, donde se observaba las conexiones y demás

Y efectivamente la foto es de *Hellmut1956*

En cuestión hablo de esto:







Está justo encima de los estantes y del osciloscopio

La imagen viene de este hilo:

Instrumentación básica para el taller del aficionado electrónico.

Estuve leyendo los mensajes que ha dejado el compañero pero he sido realmente incapaz de encontrar el post del que yo hablo :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## superdog13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ya apareció lo que estaba buscando  

En el siguiente post:

Encender un led al conectar una carga o aparato

Y una imagen más sobre lo que estaba buscando concretamente:






De nuevo el compañero del foro es *Hellmut1956*


----------

